new.ycombinator RSS feed - bkmrkr
======
bkmrkr
Does anyone else wish new.ycobminator came with an rss feed?

~~~
domp
Isn't it at the bottom of the page? RSS | Bookmarklet | Feature Requests | Y
Combinator | Apply | Library

<http://news.ycombinator.com/rss>

~~~
NathanBowers
Huh, so it is, but why no auto discovery? Paulgraham.com is also oddly lacking
in the RSS department.

